# e/m vs cosmetic



## salorn88@aol.com (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

A patient comes in for a cosmetic lesion removal. The physician does a complete E&M work up and determines that lesion is benign and can be removed cosmetically. Are we able to bill the insurance for the E&M as well as charge the patient for the cosmetic removal?

Thanks,


----------



## salorn88@aol.com (Sep 5, 2013)

But if the lesion was not sent out to lab but it is obviously benign can we still charge for both? Cosmetic removal to patient and e/m to insurance?


----------

